# shih tzu??



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

A friend wanted me to go look at this pup for her today. Aren't tzus more smoochy face then this???

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12690822


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

That really does not look like a shih tzu to me...

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia, I am with you - I think that looks more like a Hav than a Tzu.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Whatever she is..she's cute. She was wanting a little Tzu to replace hers that passed away last yr. Wanted older, not a tiny pup. 
Guess I'm off to the pound in a bit, lol. Hope I don't bring whatever it is home for myself. I have that nasty habit ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes you do have that bad habit - so be good!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a sweet little matted mess she is. 
I agree she looks more like a Hav than a Tzu to me. 
I have a good friend who's Mom is named Twila...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, if your friend doesn't want her...will you bring her home for me?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> Tritia, if your friend doesn't want her...will you bring her home for me?


could work somethin' out..i'm sure  

Dh laughed when I sent him the link. Said, no..doesn't look like a shih tzu. But, reminded me this was the same shelter that swore Bodie was a Brussels Griffon :suspicious:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Twyla looks so sad in that in picture. You best go rescue her Tritia...she looks like a female Bodie. one of us CDL's will take her off your hands.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

More I look into her wittle eyes, I do see my Bodie. Maybe his long, lost sister??:biggrin1:
But, no WAY will I fall for those eyes twice. I won't..I can't. I refuse ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well if you meet her and she still reminds you of bodie's long lost sister...you snatch her up!!! that is a face I would fight DH for!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia, nah...not a shih tzu. These are shih tzus:



















Whatever she is though, she's very cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they are cute too...but Twyla is a HAV and I want her!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Twyla is not a tzu. I think hav too and she does remind me of Bodie. So tell me Tritia, when you don't bring her home, what are going to call her. ound:

BW, years ago when I brought my two girls home from a shelter they were said to be mastiff/corgi mix. NOT!! There is not the slightest of either breed in them. They just seem to do that when they don't know. Just guess and put something down. Hahahaha!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Kim, they're sooo cute~! 
But, totally not the same kind of face this girl had. 
She was pretty petite. And FULL of matts and sticks and dirty as heck. But, very sweet. They figured she was about a yr old. Oh, and she was in heat, so we didn't pick her up. But, she was loving all over the boys. She had two aps on her already. One lady that had her out when we got there, was wanting her because her DH loves shih tzus. I was like, um..don't think that's what she is. Or..maybe a mix of one?? I mentioned a havanese, and the lady who worked there said yea, could be. That they don't get many in. How rare they are, etc. And the woman perked up "ohh..how much do they go for?" :frusty:That just annoyed me. Then she started saying.."yea, I bet that's what she is". But, by the end of our talk, I had her convinced she was probably a lhaso, or tzu mix.  Didn't want her taking the dog, simply because she thought it was some rare find.
If I didn't have a house full already, I would have taken her in a heart beat. She was ADORABLE and soooo sweet.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

When in doubt about Hav or not, I look for the level, rising topline and the springy step. Both are particular to the Hav breed. 

I hope Twyla finds a good, loving home! She looks adorable and in need of a thorough grooming, poor girl.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Twyla is not a tzu. I think hav too and she does remind me of Bodie. So tell me Tritia, when you don't bring her home, *what are going to call her.* ound:
> 
> BW, years ago when I brought my two girls home from a shelter they were said to be mastiff/corgi mix. NOT!! There is not the slightest of either breed in them. They just seem to do that when they don't know. Just guess and put something down. Hahahaha!!


ok, i confess..i was thinking of A names on the drive there ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks like a Hav to me, too. Definitely not a Shih Tzu! Plus, if she is laid back, that fits my Abby to a T! If this had been a year ago, I would be flying out to get her!

Kathie


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks more like a hav to me...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> well if you meet her and she still reminds you of bodie's long lost sister...you snatch her up!!! that is a face I would fight DH for!!!


my kids kept saying..it's a little bodie, it's a little bodie  she really did look like bodie. just a lot smaller.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Smoochy face? ound:
That term made me giggle


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She sure looks Havie to me. Def. not Shih Tzu! That lady's comment would have bothered me too. You did good to convince her it was a mix or something.... Whoever gets her should adopt because they love her, not with an eye on her dollar value!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You know Tritia, I think poor Daisy gets the short end of the stick. We all know all about Cooper and his plight, and Bodie the shelter dog, but we never hear about Daisy. Do you play favorites like this at home? Give us some dish on Daisy.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> You know Tritia, I think poor Daisy gets the short end of the stick. We all know all about Cooper and his plight, and Bodie the shelter dog, but we never hear about Daisy. Do you play favorites like this at home? Give us some dish on Daisy.


LOL..my sweet Daisy. My little "designer dog" 
Well, let's see..she suffers from MAJOR excite-a-pee. And has to be put up when guests come over, cause I get tired of following her around with the swifter. If it's someone that's going to be here for awhile, I just tell them to ignore her completely..and she'll eventually calm down and let you pet her without giving your shoes a bath. She does it to us, too. We can't pay her ANY attention when we walk in the door.
Umm..she's obsessed with playing fetch. She will chase a ball for an hour straight. We have to hide the balls, because she won't leave you alone. If you throw it once..you're done for. In the morning, when I get the kids ready for school, she follows me around with her ball. Dropping it at my feet. I kick it, move on. She gets it..drops it, I kick it..and keep on going. I'm going to kill myself one day on one of these balls..I know it.

She is a super sweet heart, though. When we ask her for a hug, she jumps on your lap, turns around, and falls into your arms like a baby. It's sooo cute. 
Oh, and she gets TOTAL air when I tell her "up". From a complete stand still, she can jump up into my arms. (my sister actually taught her that one. she got wet a few times doing it  )

Daisy is my first experience with a "little dog". So, she holds a special place in my heart. She's also my only girl. Even if she's a TOTAL tomboy :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia said:


> my kids kept saying..it's a little bodie, it's a little bodie  she really did look like bodie. just a lot smaller.


didn't you take pictures... Tritia, have I not always been in love with Bodie? haven't I always wanted a little girl to boss my boys around? you need to go get her for me.... and take more pictures. ound:ound:

Daisy sounds like a delight too. That's must because you are such a good momma.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I actually brought my flip camera to video her for you  
But, she wasn't in the kennel area, so I thought she'd been adopted. Then I asked the front desk lady, and she told me she was in the clinic, because she had an ap on her. And that she'd been shaved down, too. Then here, comes this fluff ball walk out with the volenteer, the lady with the second ap and her 3 yr old. I was like.."there she is!". And the woman said, "oh no..is she yours??". She thought I was coming to claim her. I should have said YES, lol. I just visited with her in the lobby, so it would have been strange to whip out the camera at that point. But, hey..my intentions were good 
I may call tomorrow..see what her status us:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you are Good! (I mean Bad, no I mean Good.)


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Tritia,
Your description of Daisy and her fetching reminds me of my daughter's Boston terrier, Tucker. He will bring the ball to you constantly and chase it until his tongue is about 10 inches long, hanging out, out of breath..... and if you don't keep throwing it, he just brings it closer and closer--drops it into your hand, and stands there "running" with just his front feet and tilting his head watching you in excitement for you to throw it again.... You end up soaked---but not because of "pee"-----he just drools like a waterfall..... Dogs--you gotta love em.
Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

did you go back today Tritia?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Suzy said:


> Tritia,
> Your description of Daisy and her fetching reminds me of my daughter's Boston terrier, Tucker. He will bring the ball to you constantly and chase it until his tongue is about 10 inches long, hanging out, out of breath..... and if you don't keep throwing it, he just brings it closer and closer--drops it into your hand, and stands there "running" with just his front feet and tilting his head watching you in excitement for you to throw it again.... You end up soaked---but not because of "pee"-----he just drools like a waterfall..... Dogs--you gotta love em.
> Suzy


Yea, Daisy will darn near pass out from exhaustion if we don't put a stop to it. Luckily, we don't have the drool problem 

Missy, nope..but I called. She was adopted by the first person who put an ap in on her. Hopefully she goes to a nice home


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm assuming 'ap' means application?

Gosh, she's an absolute doll ! And no, definitely not a shih tzu. I'm glad you talked that woman out of adopting her simply because she became fascinated with the 'rare' factor! :frusty: Some people!

Daisy sounds like a ton of fun, a ton of trouble and just perfect for you and your household, Tritia. You have such a great sense of humor and sound like the perfect family for any pet to find a home with. 

I agree with Missy. You're good. I mean, bad. No,......... I mean good ! ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL Marj..thanks. I think :suspicious::biggrin1:


----------

